# Manny Won't Eat, New Tank



## Shadow765 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum (in case it isn't obvious enough).

Anyways, I have a 6-7in manueli that I recently did a tank swap with. Gave him about a week to get acclimated and once he started showing more confidence and came out of hiding I introduced some food. First I tried some bloodworms and things of that nature and he showed no interest, partly because he's been on a primarily feeder fish diet his whole life. Went to my LFS and got some feeders and all those did was freak him out and put him back into hiding. Water parameters are all ideal, guessing it's just the new environment?

So my main question is, should I leave the feeders in the tank or remove them? I don't want to stress him out anymore than he already is yet I don't want him to go without food. Any input is much appreciated!


----------

